# Moveable loft



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I have made several chicken tractor coops, something on wheels that gives the chickens access to fresh browse each day. It helps to fertilize wherever they are moved.

I'm wondering if something similar is feasible for homers. Would they get too confused with house movement around my 14 acres? I'd think they would really only have a few aggressive moves each year, otherwise it would be 10 feet at a time. I plan on having a grated floor, allowing droppings to go to the ground, not really concerned with giving them access to the ground. I'd likely go with something on road worthy wheels.

Thanks for any feedback on this idea.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

This should not be a problem at all. During WWII pigeons were moved in lofts with great success. In Asian countries, pigeons return to boats which move every day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you made a loft with a wood floor you wouldn't have to move it. cleaning a grated floor is something I would not want to do, poop still sticks to it, so intstead of scraping with a scraper, you will have to scrub or power wash it, which brings moisture in and around the walls. just don't see the benifit, unless you just don't want to be out in the loft everyday.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I've visited as many lofts as I can since started keeping birds, the lofts with expanded steel grates have been the cleanest around. There was not a problem with sticky poop.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't see a problem with moving any kind of loft around your backyard now and then.
I think that you have a Good Idea there!
At one time, I was thinking of keeping pigeons in a Pick up box camper, but ended up building a stationary loft.
Maybe a trailer with a mesh floor, say a 4x8, with a box,(Loft) with No floor sitting on the trailer?
It would be too heavy to move around, without towing it. Unless you could move it with a ATV?
I might be wrong, but I think that the Military Pigeons had a certian Symbal, or Sign on top of their lofts, that they would Aim for, Before they would land.
As long as you don't move the portable loft Too Far, I think that it would work. I think that you would have to feed them Inside the loft Every day, never outside, even by hand.
Let us know what you end up doing!
ND Cooper


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Another thought.
Up here some of the guys have ice fishing shacks where the trailer wheels (the whole trailer) shifts up and down, about 10" or so off of the ice.
This system allows the trailer (Ice Shack) to rest directly on the ice when fishing, and move up (vertical) for towing home every day, after fishing.
Theres an expensive one called The Zack Shack (North Dakota). Any Permanent Ice Houses (Left on the ice overnight or longer) have to be able to float on water. All Wood construction.
The Axel moves up and down.
Don't know how that would work in the dirt though.
ND Cooper


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi 4NURSEBEE, Paint a large TRI ANGLE or CIRCLE on the roof of the loft,use INRERNATIONAL ORANGE for the color* GEORGE


----------

